# Finding the best deal on 501/508?



## VinDoGG (Sep 16, 2002)

Not sure if it's worth it for me to get a 501 over a 508 is the cost that much different? I know I don't need more than 30 hours of record time. Where can I get the best deal if I'm a current subscriber?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you're lucky, Costco has the 508s for $269-no commitments. The 501 is going away. Previously, Dish had been selling the 501 for $199+one year commitment to AT150. Yeah, right.


----------



## timr21 (Oct 8, 2002)

Z'Loth, I'm curious about your comment, "Yeah, right" as it pertains to the 508 $199 upgrade. What do you mean? I recently did this deal and have been quite satisfied with the receiver, and the extra programming. Please elaborate.

Thanks,
TimR


----------

